# New Titles!!!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Nice wheels, Sookster!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Nice wheels, Sookster!


Ya like my ******* hound haulin' contraption? LOL Everyone around here makes fun of me for it, but I don't have room in the cab of my truck for crates, and I don't have the funds to buy an SUV, so this was my solution to that problem.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Sookie was wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well Done Sookie!!!!! I like the 'doggie hauler!'


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am impressed! What a team! That young lady is so happy to be happy you happy, it is very touching. WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Sookster said:


> my ******* hound haulin' contraption


Bahahaha!! 

Good for u! I'll bet that 'the hound' is as comfortable as a clam in there.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a beautiful pair you make, obedience new looked so chic! I loved how comfortable and relaxed Sookie was, her lovely tail was erect and wagging like mad. I think the doggie hauler is great and I am sure she is comfortable and secure in there.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> What a beautiful pair you make, obedience new looked so chic! I loved how comfortable and relaxed Sookie was, her lovely tail was erect and wagging like mad. I think the doggie hauler is great and I am sure she is comfortable and secure in there.


Thanks everyone! We've struggled so much with Sookie's confidence in the ring. She's come so far since our last attempt at trials last November. I'm so proud of her. I was elated watching these videos and seeing her tail wagging instead of between her legs. 

Oh, and Sookie doesn't ride in in the box often lol. Only when she's dirty. She has a harness/seat belt for the car. It's mainly for crating at outdoor events or when there isn't room indoors for crates.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*First Leg Rally Advanced!!*

Since we got our title yesterday, Sookie moved up to Rally Advanced today. We got our first leg with a score of 100 and brought home first place!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, you are really racking them up, congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!:cheers2: Sookie is one sweet, svelte, *silver *sensation! It's obvious you train with a lot of heart, it shows in how Sookie LOVES working with you.:thumb: Lovely to see!! May Sookie's tail continue to wag on, as her Titles accumulate.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Whoo Hoo!!!! Go Sookie, Go!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations, that is quite a great weekend. Keep up the good work. You and Sookie will be taking the class all over the place.


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats! You guys looked great in the ring. And yay on the perfect score!


----------

